# New favorite concert!



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I've had this concert on my shelf forever. I bought it at Wal-Mart years ago and largely forgot about it because I like "Hell Freezes Over" so much. Now the theater is done and I put in Hell Freezes Over and it's 4:3!! Augh! So I put in the Eagles Farewell Melbourne Tour and not only is it 16:9, but it upscales on my PS3 to look identical to a blu-ray. The clarity is awesome and the sound amazing.

New favorite Eagles concert. HFO is going on the shelf for good.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Absolutely... one of my favorites for sure. Much better than HFO. :T


----------



## Jenni123 (Feb 11, 2010)

I am a huge fan of Taylor Swift . I used to enjoy her concerts a lot. He has been so 

entertaining through out his concert. I am planning to attend her upcoming concert . I 

already got her tickets online from TicketFront. com


----------



## soulgolem (Nov 23, 2010)

GORILLAZ !!! with the giant screens and the diverse styles, everyone can find a moment.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Hard to beat GWAR! :rofl:










(the music is terrible - but the antics are entertaining - but decidedly ban-worthy if described here)


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

fitzwaddle said:


> Hard to beat GWAR! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love GWAR live. Saw them twice in the early 90's. Music is horrible but still a fun show!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I love my Gorillaz "Demon Days" DVD. I just missed out on tickets for GWAR, they sold out the very day I got my fun money in hand. :hissyfit: Hopefully they come back soon.

I really need to get me an Eagles concert disc.


----------

